# Ballast weights



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

this might be a crazy question but does anybody use steal or tin for ballest weights. gust trying to get away from using lead .:C


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Try using no weight at all. Often just he weight of the belly hook will center the bait. Also weighting can dampen the action a bit on smaller baits.


----------



## Tater_Hog (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. VIC1111 is right!!!! Dont know if he will remember the last time he was RIGHT!!! he hasnt been taking his meds on a regular basis!!! most of the crankbaits I make have no Ballast in them!!! First, the main reason I didnt put ballast in my baits was because I really didnt even know what BALLAST WAS!!!! How do you put something in your lure if you dont have a clue what the word means!!!! Lets simplify bait making!!! WOOD... HOOKS!! FISH ON!!! See its just that simple!!! Figured I would stop bye and mess around with the OLD GUY!!!! 

THAT'LL do PIG.... THAT'LL DO!!!! 

Tater Hog!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks vince and tater i never made a bait with out weight, know u guys has my head spinning.have to go try one with out weight.


----------

